# Groundhog named Bill Murray



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

from what I have seen, groundhogs are very persistent. Short of eliminating them or relocating them, haven't seen anybody have any success simply trying to get them to stay away from some particular spot in the yard.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

If you manage to trap "Bill," maybe your local animal control could relocate him for you . . . or, a good friend with a pick-up truck . . . just a thought.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

People do not realize the space groundhogs demand. Their burrows can be humungous. They are not dangerous but for the their burrowing habits. 

I know these things because I had to decide, once, whether I was going to spend my money on a personal trainer and gym membership or hire the hottest personal trapper in Champaign County. Who also turned out to be one of the best concrete finisher I have met anywhere.

By Illinois law, he had to shoot certain animals he found in and around my Illinois railway worker house. Sap relocated 4,000 squirrels up in the attic and the others poisoned all the starlings hiding. 

Anyhow, this huge old groundhog lived under the garage and I did not think much about capturing and relocating him/her/offspring. He/she seemed to mean me no harm. 

House got sold and the new owners leveled the garage. They were friends and said I had better come over and look. People there was a groundhog mansion under the cement slab. It is a miracle the vehicles I parked in there did not fall way down in a situation I could never have explained to an insurance company. That damned groundhog had managed to excavate almost the entire square footage of the garage and feet deep. 

Sometimes you can only laugh. But good luck with Bill Murray. Trap and treat him well. Just remember, he was here in America first and is not an immigrant. His family has probably been on your land longer than any of your family members.

Oh screw that sappy talk. Shoot him, skin and gut him and send me a hat for next winter. My trapper says every respectable home should have a few animal pelts hanging in the mudroom. 

I only have one dead animal talisman. I had to get into a drop ceiling and this shriveled up squirrel, obviously d-coned, fell into a bucket of nice paint. I pullled it up, dried it off and it hangs near me today.


----------



## Angela3511 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Poor Bill Murray*

Hi Jane, Nap & Sdsester,

Thanks for the comments. I don't actually want to do anything nasty to Bill Murray since his family has probably been living in this neighborhood far longer than I have (I know you were kidding, Sdsester, but I'm a sucker for a fluffy face). Still, I don't want my utility building or garden destroyed! We've contacted a couple of local pest control companies to see if they can trap and remove Bill Murray without destroying him. A nice life of leisure by the lake, perhaps?

Makes me want to call up the Ghostbusters and offer them Bill Murray as a playmate to Slimer! 

Sdsester, I'm glad your garage didn't crumble! If the worst happens, I'm sure you could make a lovely hat! Perhaps start a new trend like the old Davey Crockett ****-skin hats?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Oh screw that sappy talk. Shoot him, skin and gut him and send me a hat for next winter. My trapper says every respectable home should have a few animal pelts hanging in the mudroom.


I'm not sure about Groundhogs, but most house pest rodents can't handle being re-located. I used to trap mice and move them over to a nice field in my neighborhood. Talked to someone at the County Extension and she explained how I was just sentencing them to a slow painful death. So now I use snap traps.



sdsester said:


> I only have one dead animal talisman. I had to get into a drop ceiling and this shriveled up squirrel, obviously d-coned, fell into a bucket of nice paint. I pullled it up, dried it off and it hangs near me today.


WHAT COLOR IS IT?????


----------

